# shipping companies from Wanganui to Boston



## FreedR

When we moved here, we brought only a few suitcases, but we have rapidly accumulated a fair bit of things, some of which we've grown quite fond of. We are planning to move back to Boston next July. 

Can you recommend any shipping companies? I don't even know where to start. We're looking for relatively less expensive options. Perhaps on a container ship?

Thanks in advance,
Richard


----------



## Friedkiwi

*shipping*

I got a price quote from Palmerston North to Boston area return shipment, in a 20 ft container, and it was 15,000 USD! A less expensive option is to use a wooden crate, which costs 3000 USD, but that holds about a truckbed worth of stuff. We have furniture for a 3 bedroom house.





FreedR said:


> When we moved here, we brought only a few suitcases, but we have rapidly accumulated a fair bit of things, some of which we've grown quite fond of. We are planning to move back to Boston next July.
> 
> Can you recommend any shipping companies? I don't even know where to start. We're looking for relatively less expensive options. Perhaps on a container ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Richard


----------



## FreedR

Thanks, friedkiwi. Yikes, that is expensive! Have you decided on a shipping company? Which options did you explore?


----------



## Kiwiexpat

FreedR said:


> When we moved here, we brought only a few suitcases, but we have rapidly accumulated a fair bit of things, some of which we've grown quite fond of. We are planning to move back to Boston next July.
> 
> Can you recommend any shipping companies? I don't even know where to start. We're looking for relatively less expensive options. Perhaps on a container ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Richard


Hi FreedR, which part of Boston did you move from? We lived in Quincy, just moved to NZ 9 months ago thinking about heading back to Boston next year. We sold everything and came with suitcases thinking about doing the same going back.


----------



## FreedR

Small world—we moved from Milton, just next door. We're here till July 2013. We are in the early phases of planning our return. Might make sense for us to coordinate shipping. Something to consider. 



Kiwiexpat said:


> Hi FreedR, which part of Boston did you move from? We lived in Quincy, just moved to NZ 9 months ago thinking about heading back to Boston next year. We sold everything and came with suitcases thinking about doing the same going back.


----------



## Kiwiexpat

FreedR said:


> Small world—we moved from Milton, just next door. We're here till July 2013. We are in the early phases of planning our return. Might make sense for us to coordinate shipping. Something to consider.


Milton, very nice suburb, if we do head back it will be around March/April, but it might be something to consider, looking at the prices of shipping.


----------



## FreedR

Keep us in mind, as we may want to ship some things back, but we certainly won't have enough for a full container.


----------



## Kiwiexpat

FreedR said:


> Keep us in mind, as we may want to ship some things back, but we certainly won't have enough for a full container.


Will do, and neither will we, trying not to buy stuff just incase we don't ship. If you get some info back on shipping let me know, cheers.


----------



## agurkas

I am from Boston too (Somerville) and considering possibly moving to NZ for couple of years. Would love to pick your brains, fellow New Englanders, about some of the pros and cons. Site is not letting me yet send private message, so maybe you can shoot me one and we can connect


----------



## agurkas

Oh, wanted to add re. shipping, I would check with US company about setting up for the container. From research I have found, they will set it all up, and since there is heck of a lot more competition here in US, it will be cheaper. Boston to Auckland 21ft container was quoted to me $5K on way.


----------



## Kiwiexpat

Agurkas, not sure if I can PM yet, if I can ill send you a message and give you my views of life here. We have been here almost a year and looking at leaving ASAP.


----------



## agurkas

Kiwiexpat said:


> Agurkas, not sure if I can PM yet, if I can ill send you a message and give you my views of life here. We have been here almost a year and looking at leaving ASAP.


Apparently you have to have over 5 posts (you have 4) to get PMing approved.

Shoot me an e-mail to _[deleted - no personal emails allowed on posts - sorry!]_ (you know what to replace squigglysign with - @  )


----------



## topcat83

Kiwiexpat said:


> Agurkas, not sure if I can PM yet, if I can ill send you a message and give you my views of life here. We have been here almost a year and looking at leaving ASAP.


Hi kiwiexpat
Contrary to what some other websites would have you believe, we do encourage people to post things they don't like about New Zealand on this forum. We're after a balanced view - so your post would be very welcome.
If you read the rules before posting you won't go far wrong


----------



## RockHope

*Moving to Maine*



FreedR said:


> Small world—we moved from Milton, just next door. We're here till July 2013. We are in the early phases of planning our return. Might make sense for us to coordinate shipping. Something to consider.


I'm moving back to Maine as well. Would like to ship by March 1st but can be flexible. I got the $17,000+ quote, too! Where do you get the big crates for $3000 that you mentioned?


----------



## RockHope

FreedR said:


> When we moved here, we brought only a few suitcases, but we have rapidly accumulated a fair bit of things, some of which we've grown quite fond of. We are planning to move back to Boston next July.
> 
> Can you recommend any shipping companies? I don't even know where to start. We're looking for relatively less expensive options. Perhaps on a container ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Richard


Have you sorted shipping yet? I'm going to Maine in March and looking to share.


----------



## RockHope

I'm wanting to ship to Maine (Boston if necessary) in March. Anyone want to share? Does anyone know if you can pack your own container going to the States?


----------



## RockHope

agurkas said:


> Oh, wanted to add re. shipping, I would check with US company about setting up for the container. From research I have found, they will set it all up, and since there is heck of a lot more competition here in US, it will be cheaper. Boston to Auckland 21ft container was quoted to me $5K on way.


Do you mean the shipper in Boston will organize it from their end -- at the lower price?


----------



## FreedR

We're here through July, so that might not make sense for us. Let me know what you come up with in terms of costs. 



RockHope said:


> Have you sorted shipping yet? I'm going to Maine in March and looking to share.


----------



## paoquinte

Hello Richard!...I hope you had a great experience while living in Wanganui!...
We are moving there on January (2014)  , my husband and two kids (16 &14)...
I am looking for some information regarding what should I bring from Usa, etc...


----------



## Kimbella

FreedR said:


> When we moved here, we brought only a few suitcases, but we have rapidly accumulated a fair bit of things, some of which we've grown quite fond of. We are planning to move back to Boston next July.
> 
> Can you recommend any shipping companies? I don't even know where to start. We're looking for relatively less expensive options. Perhaps on a container ship?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Richard



Hi there, I have a post somewhere that has a definitive list of AMERICAN companies who will help coordinate your move (even from here).. I've been here for several years, but just shipped my stuff over last year, so my experience is relatively recent.. I shipped a condensed version of a 3 bedroom house over for roughly $5-6kUSD. It might be worth you taking a look at my post to get some of the shipping company names... 

Good luck!

Kim


----------



## Kimbella

paoquinte said:


> Hello Richard!...I hope you had a great experience while living in Wanganui!...
> We are moving there on January (2014)  , my husband and two kids (16 &14)...
> I am looking for some information regarding what should I bring from Usa, etc...


I do hope you'll be able to access my prior posts... I definitely have tried to give very comprehensive information on this very subject to help people decide (based on their lifestyles) whether it makes economical sense to bring with, or replace when here... My opinion is, that in only rare circumstances (you know you'll be short term), it makes more economical sense to bring all you can, especially clothing, shoes, household items... hope this blurb helps, and that you do seek out my other posts (and those of others who may have posted similar information).

Cheers,

Kim


----------



## Kimbella

RockHope said:


> I'm wanting to ship to Maine (Boston if necessary) in March. Anyone want to share? Does anyone know if you can pack your own container going to the States?


I suggest making contact with an American shipper, since they already do business with just one or two kiwi shippers, it's basically the same as having your stuff shipped here, just in reverse. I have a past post from within the last month or so on shippers I was in contact with this last year, names, quotes, etc.. 

Cheers,

Kim


----------

